# Possible dressage purchase need opinions!



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok, please let me know what you think of this mare. Please note this is not me riding nor do I want any critiques on the rider. Tell me any flaws you may see, confirmation faults, movement etc. she is showing first level dressage schooling second. Let me know your thoughts about price. Any help is greatly appreciated! For Sale Search Results


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice mare.

Has a few training issues that will need to be addressed and at 11 years old should not be there. I am wondering what line the Hanoverian side is and suspect it is the "E" line.

I would value this mare at about $5,000.00...no more.


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

Can you tell me more about the flaws you see? She is trained a bit above my level...I'm currently riding training level but hope to start moving up in the next year. Thanks!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

sonnysfirststar said:


> Can you tell me more about the flaws you see? She is trained a bit above my level...I'm currently riding training level but hope to start moving up in the next year. Thanks!



The head moves around a bit and does not look settled.. This horse DOES love the canter but does not track up at the trot. Even looks a bit lazy. Goes a bit crooked at times but nothing that can't be fixed with a good trainer.

If this is her normal temperament then for a training horse for you she looks to be a good prospect. Just overpriced at $7,500.00.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I think for your budget, that you could do better. She looks nice, for $4-5k but you could do better for $7.5


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I see the crookedness that Spyder described very clearly; I also think thought it odd that the rider prepared the bend so early in so many of the movements, I wonder if that's indictative of a training issue. 

Trot could be much more developed, and I thought the lateral work was weak; particulary the leg yield right at the begining.

I think it would be more accurate to say she's schooling first level. 

So yes, nice mare, but perhaps overpriced, and the question of why she's only progressed this far at this age is an excellent one. 

I think your money might be better spent on a younger, greener prospect. Sometimes less training = less of other people's mistakes to fix.


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

Spyder: 

Thank you very much for your help. I appreciate it!


Anyone else have any thoughts?


----------



## sonnysfirststar (Sep 14, 2008)

I really need an experienced horse that knows it's job so I can learn. I need a solid first level horse. I live in pa (17901 zip code) and am willing to drive up to 200 miles. I really don't want a tb and am 5'10 so need something 16.2 or higher. Let me know if anyone sees anything. My budget is closer to 5000.00 but will go up to 7500.00 tops. Thank you everyone. One last question, I know I said no rider technique but this was her first show showing at first level. Do you think that was a factor?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

sonnysfirststar said:


> I really need an experienced horse that knows it's job so I can learn. I need a solid first level horse. I live in pa (17901 zip code) and am willing to drive up to 200 miles. I really don't want a tb and am 5'10 so need something 16.2 or higher. Let me know if anyone sees anything. My budget is closer to 5000.00 but will go up to 7500.00 tops. Thank you everyone. One last question, I know I said no rider technique but this was her first show showing at first level. Do you think that was a factor?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was being diplomatic in my posting as you asked for no rider critique but I personally feel the rider was way to busy with her hands and that did not help in the overall presentation. As also stated the leg yields were weak but the rider was not sitting evenly on the horse.

If you still like this mare then certainly go see her but take along YOUR coach to try her out and while there is nothing wrong with an 11 year old she should be farther along than presented, but there could be circumstances that prevented it. 

My value was based on a few things. 

On the up side....Her possible pedigree ...part hannovarian and if she has the "E" line in her it is a desirable line. She seems a decent size, calm temperament, is a mare ( so possible breeding prospect)


On the down side..lack of overall training at her age ( but fixable).

If after you see her and still like her...make an offer of $4,500 ( with a $500.00 ability to negotiate) and walk away if they will not come down.

Oh and all of the above dollars are based assuming she is registered...if not then she drops by another $1,000.00.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Spyder, when I'm looking at getting a horse, I'll know who to talk to about how to get the right price and what that is. I love your very direct and clear advice!

sonnysfirststar, I took the liberty of doing a bit of horse searching for you and found a few to consider:

A paint gelding... he's schooled to 2nd level dressage and from what little I could see in pictures, appears pretty fancy. He sounds like he's got a decent head on his shoulders too. He's listed as $7000 on Dreamhorse, but as $9,000 on the website... so you'll have to clarify that.
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1653972 - Flat Top
EHH Select Sales Horses

**A Hanoverian/QH mare. This mare is younger AND it sounds like she has some impressive dressage training under her belt, schooling 3rd level dressage.
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1684414 - Wilde Kirsch

A Swedish Warmblood mare, schooled solidly through 1st level
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1676396 - Georgie

An Appendix QH gelding. It isn't clear precisely what his dressage training level is, but it sounds like he's pretty proficient.
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1671373 - Black Beauty

An Oldenburg gelding. Again, unclear on his actual dressage training level, but he sounds like he's proficient.
DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1671116 - Rafiki

Some of the horses I've listed are all about 2-3 inches shorter than your originally stated preference, but in the long run I have found that a horse's width and barrel has far more to do with how your leg looks on them than their height. There are of course plenty of other advantages to a smaller horse, but I won't try to lecture you. I probably am sort of biased after all... I'm definitely a pony girl. ;D

**If I were the one looking for a horse to help me learn dressage and to progress with, that Hanoverian/QH mare would be my first pick for finding out more about!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Eolith said:


> Spyder, when I'm looking at getting a horse, I'll know who to talk to about how to get the right price and what that is. I love your very direct and clear advice!



LOL

A few people have used me to go out and evaluate in my area. 


I charge nothing except...feed me......lol


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Eolith,

I am a suspicious sort who spent way too much time responding to ads and looking at horses for sale, so please forgive me. The first thing that jumped out to my cynical soul is that only one of those ads mentioned actual dressage competion and gave scores. Which means 1.)they either don't compete or 2) they've competed and not done well. The one that had legit dressage comp experience didn't have a photo. Hmmmmmm. 

I am especially suspicious of the "Schooling 3rd level" but always left at home when others showed. Again, what that says to sceptical me is that the horse has big holes in its training, or just been trained to do the "tricks."


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are the best horses that I could find in a brief search that were somewhat within the OP's stated desires. The mare she originally posted was just about as questionable in terms of actual experience or training proficiency. I don't know what to tell you or anyone else aside from check it out and see for yourself. It's easy to be cynical, but sometimes you need to make the commitment to find out for sure.

The ones that didn't have photos were because they had expired. Photos were originally included, but the owners weren't paying Dreamhorse enough money to continue providing the pictures.

Maybe you know how to perform a better search for decent dressage horses that fit within the OP's requirements Maura, but that was the best I could do in a quick survey. I threw in a few 'extras' that can be considered, but also weeded out as I don't actually know exactly what the OP might like.

I will add that I skipped over a LOT of Thoroughbreds because it was stated that they were not desired. Maybe there would be some more "proven" horses in those ranks.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I am so sorry, I was in no way, shape or form criticizing your search abilities!

I always think it's great when people on this forum take the time to do searches for people who are looking and this is no exception. 

I'm not even criticizing these particular horses, just throwing a general warning out there of buyer beware and to read the ads with a critical eye. The phrase I picked up on by the OP was that she need a "solid first level horse" that she could learn on. None of these horses, with the exception of the paint, really meet that description, IMO. 

I didn't pick up on the expired ad/no photo thing, thanks for that. 

Also, I don't have a clear idea if the OP's price range is reasonable, given her area and her criteria. Spyder would be much better able to speak to that. 

So please, no offense intended.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

No worries, I wasn't trying to sound irate. Tone is impossible to convey through text. >_<


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Seeing as the horse can't leg yield or do a 15 m canter circle I would hardly say the horse is schooling second level. It would also perhaps be easier to judge the horse for dressage were it not jogging and loping instead of showing good working gaits. Judging by how the horse is going and by the rider I would think this is a hunter trained horse that is too lame to jump anymore. Personally I don't think the horse is worth more than 1500 as her conformation is far too poor for breeding as well.

Anyways, what is your price range? If you are only looking for a quiet horse to do first level on and are not looking for something to go further with I would think a good appendix with good training would be what I would be looking for, not a warmblood as they are usually more expensive for the same amount of training. However, if you are looking for something to progress on then I would look to a higher price range and purchase a well started 7 ish year old decently bred wb or cross and work with a good trainer to progress.
Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't know where in PA you're located but I did a quick search on equine.com and found this boy.
Excellent Horse at Exceptional Price! | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

I like the way he carries himself.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah not for 7500... I suspect some of her faults in her test are rider errors... At first glance she is a pretty rider but not a very effective one (connection is very inconsistent.. not enough leg). I think she was a hunter too just by her canter and the rider's stirrups are a bit short (or is having difficulties sitting the trot cause her knees come up past the blocks.. could mean she has a choppy trot because it certainly doesn't look like she is going very forward or has much impulsion through out most of her test.)

Conformation wise, not fantastic. Legs, can't tell how well they are put together she looked over at the knee in one photo. Long back and weak hind end in general. The neck looks weak and unevenly muscled.


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey kid, I knew you were on here somewhere. 

Honestly, this mare doesn't stand out to me as a great purchase, at least not without seeing her in person. She looks like she's going to need help staying straight and not all the foundation is there. Though this could be the rider. Hard to say... sounds like roadtrips are in your future. 

Are you only looking for a Dressage horse or one that has jump experience? I think if you're just going the dressage route, we can do soooo much better than this. 

You know I'm addicted to dreamhorse....here's what I found in a few minutes. I'm sure there's better out there. And I found several TBs who fit your description minus the breed. Booo. LOL

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1653972 - Flat Top
seems quiet, though it doesn't say alot on his dressage. 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1667374 - Ultimate Agenda
Not sure of any formal training, but price and quiet manner a plus.

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1653413 - Teacher's Pet
May need the summer to bring back. 

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1687305 - Bolt
If you decide to event again, you may need some courage, but he does first level. No pic though...=/


----------

